# Grynch888 thief



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a friendly warning and advice to anyone who is approached by him, he is a thief. he is posing as a collector. Do not send him funds, he cannot take orders and is a lair. If i have to i will post all emails and info, i just don't give a fuck! He flat out robbed me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Just a friendly warning and advice to anyone who is approached by him, he is a thief. he is posing as a collector. Do not send him funds, he cannot take orders and is a lair. If i have to i will post all emails and info, i just don't give a fuck! He flat out robbed me.



That sucks


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

I really didnt wanna do this, i think its just bad for the scene. However i know theirs got to be more than just me, and i dont want anyone else to send this dude their money. I tried to be nice, fuck i was nicer than i am to my family, but now im just mad!


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

What are the details ?   Was this a buy, sell, trade situation, or did he falsely act like a rep for a sponsor?


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2012)

i thought i was getting something from a source he was a rep for, he tol;d me he would take care of it gave him payment then find out he never was authorized to do so


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

He was a rep for a sponsor on diff board and sent me list and had all detail like he was taking orders, so i looked into his feedback and talked to a couple dudes, said i will give him a try. Turns out he was just collecting funds. Spoke to the actual sponsor and he apologized and told me hes trying to get him thrown out of everywhere he can because hes robbing people.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

persianprince23 said:


> i thought i was getting something from a source he was a rep for, he tol;d me he would take care of it gave him payment then find out he never was authorized to do so



I knew their would be more people, sorry Persain.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Im gonna keep bumping this thread, I know theirs more people ripped of by him, i want him gone. Hopefully more will speak up.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like that dude from a couple years ago who had "wolf" in his name.......Can't remember the exact name, but he was robbing people and thank God SFW saved me before I sent him $


Edit:  LoneWolf was it


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2012)

there is a few others i know of, i actually got product i ordered 2 tren ace and some tne, the tren ace i got was unlabeled but was an amber oil supposdly of his own brew, the tne was an old label from the sponsor which was crashed


----------



## custom (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I think he poses as a xpills rep, he pm'd me last week about a thread I started about xpills and he wanted to know if I ordered already. I never responded


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

He won't even reply now, i guess after i let him know i was talking to the sponsor he knew the game was up. His last email said how "apparently the sponsor doesn't want my business, and hes sorry." Fucking liar.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

the only thing ive seen from grynch is posting pics of models and claiming they are his gfriend


with principles and delusions like that who the fuck would send this retard money


the rep scene is shady as hell

old school lifter didnt even lift


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the only thing ive seen from grynch is posting pics of models and claiming they are his gfriend
> 
> 
> with principles and delusions like that who the fuck would send this retard money
> ...



Yep, I don't trust a single  one.   All slime balls for sure.


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2012)

it just sucks when u ask a rep a ? and they tell u they will take care of u and they end up doing some shady shit on there own accord, i mean charge it to the game but atleast ur suppossed to not get burned by a rep


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

persianprince23 said:


> it just sucks when u ask a rep a ? and they tell u they will take care of u and they end up doing some shady shit on there own accord, i mean charge it to the game but atleast ur suppossed to not get burned by a rep



I agree, and also even agree with KOS, i thought i would give him a try, i should have known better.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 1, 2012)

This kind of shady bullshit ruins it for the responsible reps and guys who actually put out good product.
If these claims can be validated, I say off with his head!


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This kind of shady bullshit ruins it for the responsible reps and guys who actually put out good product.
> If these claims can be validated, I say off with his head!



Well i hope more speak up so he can be banned. I do agree their are some good reps, who are good dudes.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm kind of confused.   He is a rep for someone.   His info shows it.   I don't think anyone can just add that.
Maybe I'm wrong, can anyone clarify that?


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm kind of confused.   He is a rep for someone.   His info shows it.   I don't think anyone can just add that.
> Maybe I'm wrong, can anyone clarify that?



Idk who hes a rep for but hes a rep for someone.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

Reps don't not collect money for their sponsors, ever. We are here to assist with questions, help with orders, give product knowledge and info. But we do not ever serve as collectors.

If Grynch was collecting, he was not only fucking the customers but his sponsor as well. The sponsor is not the one I am concerned about, it is the guys here who work hard for their money and then some cocksucker steals from them. Pure bullshit.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Reps don't not collect money for their sponsors, ever. We are here to assist with questions, help with orders, give product knowledge and info. But we do not ever serve as collectors.
> 
> If Grynch was collecting, he was not only fucking the customers but his sponsor as well. The sponsor is not the one I am concerned about, it is the guys here who work hard for their money and then some cocksucker steals from them. Pure bullshit.



I agree, and from talking to the sponsor he was supposed to be working for he fucked him as well. I had to work for a long time to get the money i sent, should have known better. Your a good sponsor 5150.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> I agree, and from talking to the sponsor he was supposed to be working for he fucked him as well. I had to work for a long time to get the money i sent, should have known better. Your a good sponsor 5150.



Thanks Bro, I can't believe this fucker scammed you. What a piece of shit, guys like him deserve an ass kicking.


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 1, 2012)

..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev, sent you a PM.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150-who put the blue lettering "board rep" status on your profile?   Do sponsors have the ability to do that, or does it have to be done by admin?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This kind of shady bullshit ruins it for the responsible reps and guys who actually put out good product.
> If these claims can be validated, I say off with his head!



^^^^ most likely to steal your tren...


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> littlekev, sent you a PM.



Pm returned thanks man!


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks Bro, I can't believe this fucker scammed you. What a piece of shit, guys like him deserve an ass kicking.



If only the net wasnt so anonymous i would pay him a visit!


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Reps don't not collect money for their sponsors, ever. We are here to assist with questions, help with orders, give product knowledge and info. But we do not ever serve as collectors.
> 
> If Grynch was collecting, he was not only fucking the customers but his sponsor as well. The sponsor is not the one I am concerned about, it is the guys here who work hard for their money and then some cocksucker steals from them. Pure bullshit.



agree^^^


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2012)

now i got some vials from a guy i dont know or trust and have no idea whats inside of them


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

i have some of those from an old sponsor as well. I am done trying new people man. Im sticking with the few who are good and have been around for awhile.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Anabolic5150-who put the blue lettering "board rep" status on your profile?   Do sponsors have the ability to do that, or does it have to be done by admin?



Only admin can and only at the request of an advertiser.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Only admin can and only at the request of an advertiser.



Thanks Heavy, I missed this.


----------



## rage racing (Apr 1, 2012)

This whole situation is sooooo fucked  up. What a piece of shit this "rep" is. Its a shame to because the sponsor he was supposed to be working for is great.


----------



## xpillz.com (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Just a friendly warning and advice to anyone who is approached by him, he is a thief. he is posing as a collector. Do not send him funds, he cannot take orders and is a lair. If i have to i will post all emails and info, i just don't give a fuck! He flat out robbed me.



Please send me any info on this. I do not want a scammer and thief as a rep and if he did in fact scam you bros then he is not getting shit from us.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

grynch888 removed from rep status


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

xpillz.com said:


> Please send me any info on this. I do not want a scammer and thief as a rep and if he did in fact scam you bros then he is not getting shit from us.



Vey good of you to can the bastard xpillz.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> This whole situation is sooooo fucked  up. What a piece of shit this "rep" is. Its a shame to because the sponsor he was supposed to be working for is great.



That's why I was asking about the board rep thing.   He is a board rep for someone (xpillz maybe) and he is soliciting business for another company on the side, and in the end just keeps the money.   The guy is fucking a lot of people at once.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

xpillz.com said:


> Please send me any info on this. I do not want a scammer and thief as a rep and if he did in fact scam you bros then he is not getting shit from us.



Good for you!


----------



## xpillz.com (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> grynch888 removed from rep status



Thank you Heavy for the fast action.



Anabolic5150 said:


> Vey good of you to can the bastard xpillz.



Wasnt a hard decision, scamming and stealing is not OK.




hoyle21 said:


> That's why I was asking about the board rep thing.   He is a board rep for someone (xpillz maybe) and he is soliciting business for another company on the side, and in the end just keeps the money.   The guy is fucking a lot of people at once.



Shady shit going on for sure.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

No xpillz, but some would not be so quick with their actions. Much respect to you for doing it immediately. littlekev is a good guy, honest and deserved better.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 1, 2012)

xpillz.com said:


> Please send me any info on this. I do not want a scammer and thief as a rep and if he did in fact scam you bros then he is not getting shit from us.



Why did you pick him to begin with, cause he posted lots of porn?  You were here 30 seconds before you put him on the team.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

xpillz.com said:


> Please send me any info on this. I do not want a scammer and thief as a rep and if he did in fact scam you bros then he is not getting shit from us.



Info sent, thank you for your time and as i said i will be glad to send all the original emails.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> grynch888 removed from rep status



Thanks heavy for the support!


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> No xpillz, but some would not be so quick with their actions. Much respect to you for doing it immediately. littlekev is a good guy, honest and deserved better.



Thanks Anabolic your a good guy man, much respect


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

So Secdrl Negged me and called me a fucking liar over this.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> So Secdrl Negged me and called me a fucking liar over this.



Maybe he's part of the scam too?   It's not like you are the only one with this experience here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> So Secdrl Negged me and called me a fucking liar over this.



Gave you some green back.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Maybe he's part of the scam too?   It's not like you are the only one with this experience here.



Idk but im not even gonna neg him back, i know the truth and have all the emails and info to back it. Secdrl can think whatever he wants, he means nothing.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Gave you some green back.



Thanks bro.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

So doc wrote me a scrip for cialis, funny thing is i told him i was on post cycle and my sex drive was kind of low. He handed me a huge bag of samples and wrote me a scrip.lol. Gotta love private doctors! Be back later..... poor wife doesnt even know im back on cycle and popping cialis! lol


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I got fucked by grynch too. TNE was crashed and I have tried several times to heat only to see flakes floating. 7 out of 13 vials I ordered were unlabeled so I dont know what the fuck is in them.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Apr 1, 2012)

persianprince23 said:


> i thought i was getting something from a source he was a rep for, he tol;d me he would take care of it gave him payment then find out he never was authorized to do so



Same shit he did to me and I know of at least four others on this board


----------



## secdrl (Apr 1, 2012)

AlaMr.K, PersianPrince and kev were throwing a puss fit over at BOP. This is what happened, grynch was repping for a sponsor at BOP, the sponsor got way backed up with orders so dudes that needed some stuff ASAP, grynch sent out some stuff to them. I'm not confining what he did, he shouldn't have done it and everything should've gone through the sponsor. 

Grynch told Persian to warm up the tne and then Persian posted that it was fine and was sucking grynch's cawk. AlaMrK received a pack as well and was thanking the shit out of grynch. Kev was whining and crying posting the typical "has my money been picked up y
et," "when is my pack gonna ship" threads so grynch made him wait for being a pussy.

Who the fuck are you, hoyle? You need to shut the fuck up with those bullshit implications that I'm involved with a scam. Post your proof or shut your dick gobbler, faggot.

Grynch didn't do the right thing, but this thread called him a scammer. Everyone got their packs in less than a week and I guarantee you kev got his, too. How the fuck can you say its bunk gear without using it or bloods? 

Oh, and fuck Hoyle. Faggot.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 1, 2012)

AlaMr.K, PersianPrince and kev were throwing a puss fit over at BOP. This is what happened, grynch was repping for a sponsor at BOP, the sponsor got way backed up with orders so dudes that needed some stuff ASAP, grynch sent out some stuff to them. I'm not confining what he did, he shouldn't have done it and everything should've gone through the sponsor. 

Grynch told Persian to warm up the tne and then Persian posted that it was fine and was sucking grynch's cawk. AlaMrK received a pack as well and was thanking the shit out of grynch. Kev was whining and crying posting the typical "has my money been picked up y
et," "when is my pack gonna ship" threads so grynch made him wait for being a pussy.

Who the fuck are you, hoyle? You need to shut the fuck up with those bullshit implications that I'm involved with a scam. Post your proof or shut your dick gobbler, faggot.

Grynch didn't do the right thing, but this thread called him a scammer. Everyone got their packs in less than a week and I guarantee you kev got his, too. How the fuck can you say its bunk gear without using it or bloods? 

Oh, and fuck Hoyle. Faggot.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^obviously involved with the scam.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

His pussy is hurt so bad he double posted.   What a bitch.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> His pussy is hurt so bad he double posted.   What a bitch.




I just wanted to make sure you didn't overlook it. Now, put on that lipstick I like and do your thang...


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I just wanted to make sure you didn't overlook it. Now, put on that lipstick I like and do your thang...



Yeah, I'm sure that's it, nice one
Corky.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 1, 2012)

Shady ass shit when you rep for two different sponsors on two different boards. I got offered a rep spot on another board but I declined because Im a rep for pars here.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> AlaMr.K, PersianPrince and kev were throwing a puss fit over at BOP. This is what happened, grynch was repping for a sponsor at BOP, the sponsor got way backed up with orders so dudes that needed some stuff ASAP, grynch sent out some stuff to them. I'm not confining what he did, he shouldn't have done it and everything should've gone through the sponsor.
> 
> Grynch told Persian to warm up the tne and then Persian posted that it was fine and was sucking grynch's cawk. AlaMrK received a pack as well and was thanking the shit out of grynch. Kev was whining and crying posting the typical "has my money been picked up y
> et," "when is my pack gonna ship" threads so grynch made him wait for being a pussy.
> ...



dude seriously, i have an account at IM, I dont actually even know what the fuck your talking about?? I didnt get shit so stay the fuck out of it.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> AlaMr.K, PersianPrince and kev were throwing a puss fit over at BOP. This is what happened, grynch was repping for a sponsor at BOP, the sponsor got way backed up with orders so dudes that needed some stuff ASAP, grynch sent out some stuff to them. I'm not confining what he did, he shouldn't have done it and everything should've gone through the sponsor.
> 
> Grynch told Persian to warm up the tne and then Persian posted that it was fine and was sucking grynch's cawk. AlaMrK received a pack as well and was thanking the shit out of grynch. Kev was whining and crying posting the typical "has my money been picked up y
> et," "when is my pack gonna ship" threads so grynch made him wait for being a pussy.
> ...



So your either in with grynch or something is up, and you really do have me confused with another person. I have no other boards that im a member on or visit and post. sure i cruise and read articles but i have never brought any of this info to any other boards. Why you defending Grynch so hard??? I have gotten jack shit.


----------



## rage racing (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> So your either in with grynch or something is up, and you really do have me confused with another person. I have no other boards that im a member on or visit and post. sure i cruise and read articles but i have never brought any of this info to any other boards. Why you defending Grynch so hard??? I have gotten jack shit.



There is a guy with a very similar screen name on another site saying the same thing you are?????? Thats not you?


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> There is a guy with a very similar screen name on another site saying the same thing you are?????? Thats not you?



No dude and i will 100% let any administrator confirm this if possible. i only post on IM. I only have a membership here and this is the first time i have said anything about this.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> There is a guy with a very similar screen name on another site saying the same thing you are?????? Thats not you?



Can you post a link? or atleast site info


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn! Cant we just buy our chemical enhancing medications without getting screwed over. Its like a fat kid stealing our candy. Two words... BEAT DOWN!


----------



## secdrl (Apr 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> There is a guy with a very similar screen name on another site saying the same thing you are?????? Thats not you?




Exactly, and it just so happens 'the guy' on the other site with the similar sn has a problem with grynch, too. Hmmmm...


----------



## secdrl (Apr 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> So your either in with grynch or something is up, and you really do have me confused with another person. I have no other boards that im a member on or visit and post. sure i cruise and read articles but i have never brought any of this info to any other boards. Why you defending Grynch so hard??? I have gotten jack shit.



I'm not defending what he did, it wasn't right what he did. But, you called the dude a thief and as of now, you're the only one that supposedly didn't get anything. It's one thing if 20 dudes are coming forward, but that's not the case, Persian and AlaK received their packs. Grynch said he was gonna make you wait for calling him out.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems this Grynch character is on a few boards?????????..

I would suggest, joining up where ever he is, i found at least 2 sites and warn others of his conduct. Also email administrators of these sites and anyone he is a supposed rep for and warn them, maybe even some of these sponsors will give you a good deal. I rarely buy off anyone, but if and when i do i have a short list of guys here that i would contact.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm not defending what he did, it wasn't right what he did. But, you called the dude a thief and as of now, you're the only one that supposedly didn't get anything. It's one thing if 20 dudes are coming forward, but that's not the case, Persian and AlaK received their packs. Grynch said he was gonna make you wait for calling him out.



Check your pm bro


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

rnm@secruenym.net G2G guys slight overprice vegetable oil but it'll fry up some scrimp like a boss...


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^ 

speaking of scammers.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 2, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Check your pm bro




All good, man.


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

lilkev what board did you order from BigD on?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> rnm@secruenym.net g2g guys slight overprice vegetable oil but it'll fry up some scrimp like a boss...


rofl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

as far as i know im one of the ony people who actually recieved a pack from him that i have talked to atleast, i have pm's and a shit load of what i beleive to be bunk gear to prove this point. how are you going to tell me im getting one brand plus freebies, send me a brand that no one has ever heard of and no freebies. I heard he has his own brew that he is trying to pedal. but he didnt send me his own brew or the brew i asked for and told i would get lol. this game is so fucked. im about to quit lifing and become a porn addict or something less sketch


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have pm's and a shit load of what i beleive to be bunk gear to prove this point



You talking about that omega labs gear from the store in your sig?


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

10zxpwj.jpg


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> You talking about that omega labs gear from the store in your sig?


lol, no. omega is gtg besides that fucked up batch they send out idk what the deal is with that b.s. though.


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> lol, no. omega is gtg besides that fucked up batch they send out idk what the deal is with that b.s. though.



Share your info mang, Did you order from BOP?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> Share your info mang, Did you order from BOP?



i order from grynch directly, he told he id get bigD shit plus freebies. i opened my pack, no freebies (honestly the whole reason i ordered from him inthe first place) and the vials where not his "lab" or bigD. then he went off telling me this shit is better then big d and big d is falling of blah blah blah. moral of the story is i have $615 worth of gear thats most likely bunk cool shit. im not fucking pinning something someone like this gave me in situation like this


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i order from grynch directly, he told he id get bigD shit plus freebies. i opened my pack, no freebies (honestly the whole reason i ordered from him inthe first place) and the vials where not his "lab" or bigD. then he went off telling me this shit is better then big d and big d is falling of blah blah blah. moral of the story is i have $615 worth of gear thats most likely bunk cool shit. im not fucking pinning something someone like this gave me in situation like this



Damn nig $615 pretty wild man what all did you order? Post some pics? I remember a while back Grynch and ole gymrat had some shady shit going, then gymrat got banned for soliciting via PM's and became none other than BigD... I've always shyed away from BigD due to that fact. 

Where is Grynch to appease the critics? 

Let this man know his money is not gone to waste (for himself anyways) and set things straight.


----------



## colochine (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> as far as i know im one of the ony people who actually recieved a pack from him that i have talked to atleast, i have pm's and a shit load of what i beleive to be bunk gear to prove this point. how are you going to tell me im getting one brand plus freebies, send me a brand that no one has ever heard of and no freebies. I heard he has his own brew that he is trying to pedal. but he didnt send me his own brew or the brew i asked for and told i would get lol. this game is so fucked. im about to quit lifing and become a porn addict or something less sketch



Lol you're in SoFla right I know a guy who knows a guy that can get you a gig with them boys that do moneytalks.com and all the related sites. All you'll need is some good
Clomid and maybe some ejaculoid.


Azza have you reviewed ejaculoid? What's your take? G2G?


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 2, 2012)

secdrl said:


> AlaMr.K, PersianPrince and kev were throwing a puss fit over at BOP. This is what happened, grynch was repping for a sponsor at BOP, the sponsor got way backed up with orders so dudes that needed some stuff ASAP, grynch sent out some stuff to them. I'm not confining what he did, he shouldn't have done it and everything should've gone through the sponsor.
> 
> Grynch told Persian to warm up the tne and then Persian posted that it was fine and was sucking grynch's cawk. AlaMrK received a pack as well and was thanking the shit out of grynch. Kev was whining and crying posting the typical "has my money been picked up y
> et," "when is my pack gonna ship" threads so grynch made him wait for being a pussy.
> ...



im not saying grynch scammed me, he responded to my pm's gave me tracking it was just the way it was done. If he would have been like this is my own brew im starting if u wanna buy it but he said it was big d and i thought i was getting his shit, the tne pissed me off when it had crahsed but i did heat it up and have to every time before i inject no biggie, if whats in the vial is real then whatever lesson learned but either way people were made to beleive they were working with grynch to get big D's product and come to find out he didnt even have authority to do so....


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> Damn nig $615 pretty wild man what all did you order? Post some pics? I remember a while back Grynch and ole gymrat had some shady shit going, then gymrat got banned for soliciting via PM's and became none other than BigD... I've always shyed away from BigD due to that fact.
> 
> Where is Grynch to appease the critics?
> 
> Let this man know his money is not gone to waste (for himself anyways) and set things straight.


i knew him as gymrat as well. i never had a problm with him he has always been good ppl imo. i got mast deca and test. if the gear is gtg i will be the first to let eveyone no. i just dont plan on pinning it lol


colochine said:


> Lol you're in SoFla right I know a guy who knows a guy that can get you a gig with them boys that do moneytalks.com and all the related sites. All you'll need is some good
> Clomid and maybe some ejaculoid.
> 
> 
> Azza have you reviewed ejaculoid? What's your take? G2G?


lmao money talks haha good shit. south fla is the place i was raised, doesnt mean im there nomore.


persianprince23 said:


> im not saying grynch scammed me, he responded to my pm's gave me tracking it was just the way it was done. If he would have been like this is my own brew im starting if u wanna buy it but he said it was big d and i thought i was getting his shit, the tne pissed me off when it had crahsed but i did heat it up and have to every time before i inject no biggie, if whats in the vial is real then whatever lesson learned but either way people were made to beleive they were working with grynch to get big D's product and come to find out he didnt even have authority to do so....



i feel the same way. if i was told, hey its my own brew that would be one thing, but i was told its bigD then not only is it not bigD but come to find out from a friend of grynch its supposidly not even his own brew he sent me, that makes me think its shit.


----------



## xpillz.com (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting he has managed to PM me today yet not in here.....hhhmmm


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol you're in SoFla right I know a guy who knows a guy that can get you a gig with them boys that do moneytalks.com and all the related sites. All you'll need is some good
> Clomid and maybe some ejaculoid.
> 
> 
> Azza have you reviewed ejaculoid? What's your take? G2G?




Funny you should mention that, Ejaculoid is an actual product. I had some samples once of this one and the other ones they pedal, never took them as i cum bucket loads as it is. Moral of the story is never take something that sounds far fetched or has a steroid type name mispelt, you know the adds in the last 20 pages of MD……...


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Gymrat is big d?  I'm slow I guess


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> become a porn addict or something less sketch



Did it for the lolz.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got some BigD test and deca from GMO, that shit goes in the trash.


----------



## independent (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Got some BigD test and deca from GMO, that shit goes in the trash.



If he got it from bigd directly it should be legit dont you think?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> If he got it from bigd directly it should be legit dont you think?



Maybe, GMO got it straight from BigD. Rather just toss it and eat the loss.


----------



## independent (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Maybe, GMO got it straight from BigD. Rather just toss it and eat the loss.



Never heard a complaint about his gear. I think youre fine.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Never heard a complaint about his gear. I think youre fine.



I'll keep it, just hope it's what it's supposed to be. This sucks when we can't trust each other.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who knows who to trust any more these days.. lol. Shit's getting out of hand.  Im about ready to start brewing myself.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 2, 2012)

BigD address this over on BoP and stated no one is to send any rep funds for his gear by any means...so yes...grynch did scam people!

I honestly believe BigD Pharma is gtg..just my opinion


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Who knows who to trust any more these days.. lol. Shit's getting out of hand.  Im about ready to start brewing myself.



I'll quit this shit before then, fuck it. Just run my TRT dose the rest of my life (or the hundreds of bottles I have from reputable sources)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> BigD address this over on BoP and stated no one is to send any rep funds for his gear by any means...so yes...grynch did scam people!
> 
> I honestly believe BigD Pharma is gtg..just my opinion



Thanks bulldogz, respect your input!!!


----------



## S_walker (Apr 2, 2012)

Ain't nothing like the real thing! lol


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> lol, no. omega is gtg besides that fucked up batch they send out idk what the deal is with that b.s. though.



LOL...read: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...a-test-e-axio-mast-200-bloodwork-results.html


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll quit this shit before then, fuck it. Just run my TRT dose the rest of my life (or the hundreds of bottles I have from reputable sources)



That's cuz your a straight pimp.. balling, stacked, and rubbing elbows with the elite. I gotta save change in a bowl to get my gear. LOL


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's cuz your a straight pimp.. balling, stacked, and rubbing elbows with the elite. I gotta save change in a bowl to get my gear. LOL



LOL, I save change in a bowl to buy my gear too!!!


----------



## S_walker (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> LOL, I save change in a bowl to buy my gear too!!!



I panhandle.... much faster than saving pennies


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

S_walker said:


> I panhandle.... much faster than saving pennies



Could take the baby out and use her for sympathy if needed. LOL


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> LOL, I save change in a bowl to buy my gear too!!!




hahaha.. Good stuff.. lol.  My 2 yr old has been dipping in it and stealing it for his piggy bank. Might have to send that kid a message.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> hahaha.. Good stuff.. lol.  My 2 yr old has been dipping in it and stealing it for his piggy bank. Might have to send that kid a message.



He's dipping in it, or Dad is?????


----------



## S_walker (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Could take the baby out and use her for sympathy if needed. LOL




dude, your a fucking marketing genius!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

S_walker said:


> dude, your a fucking marketing genius!!!



I'll be a dead marketing genius if the wife sees this!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> He's dipping in it, or Dad is?????




lol.. he is.. I got him with like $5 worth of quarters in his pocket taking him to bed last night.. lol.  Then he was all pumped to show Da Da all his money.. LOL.. Piggy bank is stuffed to the brim. LOL. Time to get the kid a water jug or something.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> lol.. he is.. I got him with like $5 worth of quarters in his pocket taking him to bed last night.. lol.  Then he was all pumped to show Da Da all his money.. LOL.. Piggy bank is stuffed to the brim. LOL. Time to get the kid a water jug or something.



That's awesome! Can't wait for our daughter to get her first piggy bank, Dad will be making regular donations!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Got some BigD test and deca from GMO, that shit goes in the trash.



Run it and get labs brother.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/159656-how-test-testosterone-cypionate-enanthate.html


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> That's awesome! Can't wait for our daughter to get her first piggy bank, Dad will be making regular donations!!



Absolutely.. he gets all my change when he's at the store with me.. bills and all.  There have been times where that kid has come home with $15 in his pocket for his bank. LOL.  He probably has more cash than I do.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 2, 2012)

he would sell pretty openly and even had a bout with a sponsor when sponsor stop selling raws....

more have to have some info on him for you

I would do all I could to find and hurt someone if they took me.... Not about them money,.. it's about the respect.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Run it and get labs brother.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/159656-how-test-testosterone-cypionate-enanthate.html



Thats my plan.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Absolutely.. he gets all my change when he's at the store with me.. bills and all.  There have been times where that kid has come home with $15 in his pocket for his bank. LOL.  He probably has more cash than I do.



Baby already has a savings account, she is the real baller!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

if the gear is from bigD and not someone else's its gtg bro. if you dont no 100% its bigD then it might not be legit lol


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll keep it, just hope it's what it's supposed to be. This sucks when we can't trust each other.



Yes it really does, seems like every time i try to branch out and give someone a shot i get burned. Some stuff from naps and the rest Pharma grade. Its more expensive but when you have a local legit pharma source why even try something else. Ive learned my lesson. On the bright side the gp adex im running is finally getting my estro in control! Props to pars too, his test p and mast is going strong!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> if the gear is from bigD and not someone else's its gtg bro. if you dont no 100% its bigD then it might not be legit lol



I'm putting my trust in GMO, we split and order. I've seen pics of BigD's gear, it appears authentic. 

I'll run it after my cruise and get labs done, best for the community to remove any doubt.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Could take the baby out and use her for sympathy if needed. LOL



Maybe i should have kids  baby sympathy money sounds nice. j/k  kind of..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Maybe i should have kids  baby sympathy money sounds nice. j/k  kind of..



She's so damn cute (yes, I am very biased) but she would get people to give. 

You guys know if my wife sees this that I'm dead right?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 2, 2012)

*Damn this thread sux ass*


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> She's so damn cute (yes, I am very biased) but she would get people to give.
> 
> You guys know if my wife sees this that I'm dead right?



Yes.... If my wife finds out im thinking about borrowing her niece for some pitty money then im dead too.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> *Damn this thread sux ass*


I would neg you but what the point you have enough red.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Yes.... If my wife finds out im thinking about borrowing her niece for some pitty money then im dead too.



Haha!!


----------



## littlekev (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Haha!!



12hr work day, 2 hr chest+cardio day, 5 hrs school work, im out


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 2, 2012)

littlekev said:


> 12hr work day, 2 hr chest+cardio day, 5 hrs school work, im out



Later, me too!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> She's so damn cute (yes, I am very biased) but she would get people to give.
> 
> You guys know if my wife sees this that I'm dead right?



Time to blackmail anabolic for some gearz


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Time to blackmail anabolic for some gearz




hahah.. there's an idea.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Time to blackmail anabolic for some gearz




*Come at me Bro!!!!!* 


LOL


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> hahah.. there's an idea.



I have a 140 pound male and a 100 pound female Rottweiler, both very aggressive in their protection duties. Let me know how it goes, the hospital should have a phone you can use.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Seems this Grynch character is on a few boards?????????..
> 
> I would suggest, joining up where ever he is, i found at least 2 sites and warn others of his conduct. Also email administrators of these sites and anyone he is a supposed rep for and warn them, maybe even some of these sponsors will give you a good deal. I rarely buy off anyone, but if and when i do i have a short list of guys here that i would contact.


^^^ the force is strong with this one


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

First clue was his name, Grynch. Isnt that The character that stole everyones shit?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 3, 2012)

But in the end his heart grows three sizes big and he makes it all better


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

^ and its true that gear can make your heart bigger. Coincidence? i doubt it.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *Come at me Bro!!!!!*
> 
> 
> LOL





Anabolic5150 said:


> I have a 140 pound male and a 100 pound female Rottweiler, both very aggressive in their protection duties. Let me know how it goes, the hospital should have a phone you can use.




Ahhh, you are mistaken my friend. I dont have to get anywhere near you, all I have to do is send your wife an email with a link to a certain thread and as you said your wife will kill you. so pay up





Anabolic5150 said:


> She's so damn cute (yes, I am very biased) but she would get people to give.
> 
> You guys know if my wife sees this that I'm dead right?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

I told her I posted that stuff, she laughed!!

Again, I win!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I told her I posted that stuff, she laughed!!
> 
> Again, I win!!!



Nope, liar.

And when you declare "I win" you automatically admit defeat.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Nope, liar.
> 
> And when you declare "I win" you automatically admit defeat.



Damnit!! Ok, gearz on the way!! Lol


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

for the last 30 posts.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> for the last 30 posts.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> for the last 30 posts.



what did you think was going to happen? this is anything goes. For a thread to stay on topic is like telling a kid with ADD to read war and peace. good luck with that


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I have a 140 pound male and a 100 pound female Rottweiler, both very aggressive in their protection duties. Let me know how it goes, the hospital should have a phone you can use.



I already know where not to got with the dogs.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been bent over and prison raped by this fucker too.  He sent the first small order and made me feel all warm a cozy.....then sent the jack for 4 growth kits and 4 bottles of test......Poof!

He has passed the blame on big d pharma......told me to contact them directly and he was done with their ass......now neither one will respond.

Gonna stick with my old sources again.....this is my 2nd time scammed from only 3 tries on this board!  Done!!!!


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> I've been bent over and prison raped by this fucker too. He sent the first small order and made me feel all warm a cozy.....then sent the jack for 4 growth kits and 4 bottles of test......Poof!
> 
> He has passed the blame on big d pharma......told me to contact them directly and he was done with their ass......now neither one will respond.
> 
> Gonna stick with my old sources again.....this is my 2nd time scammed from only 3 tries on this board! Done!!!!



I highly doubt that. Grynch told you at BOP that he had the emails to prove you're lying. I know people have had some issues, but now you're gonna say that BigD ignores you? You're a liar, bro. BigD has some of the best customer service around.

Post your proof that you get stiffed...


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ i agree 100% with that statement idc about this bullshit with grycnh but there is no way BigD is ignoring you. He is a very good guy his C.S is fucking top notch and i cant vouch for his gear yet but i know people that are very good to me that use it and trust me its gtg. so i dont beleive this either


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't give a fuck what you think.  My email from grynch was laying the blame on big d.  He told me that he was out and I would have to take it up with them.  How the fuck do I prove that he hasn't emailed me back?  Fucking tards!


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

I get negged from this douche for speaking the  truth.  I have kept my mouth shut for a while about this....trying to be a nice guy.  My money is gone and nobody will respond.  That is the fucking truth!




			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -130936 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I highly doubt that. Grynch told you at BOP that he had the emails to prove you're lying. I know people have had some issues, but now you're gonna say that BigD ignores you? You're a liar, bro. BigD has some of the best customer service around.
> 
> Post your proof that you get stiffed...




Never even been to BOP....don't even know what it is.  Stop covering for him.  You are the fucking liar.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> Never even been to BOP....don't even know what it is. Stop covering for him. You are the fucking liar.



Bro, just stop with the lies. People aren't stupid around here. You're gonna say you've never been to BOP but that's where Big D and Grynch are at. You're full of monkey shit you fuck face. Reverse scammer trying to get some free shit. If you're not stupid, you'd know there are ways to prove you get ripped off and you haven't been able to do that. Fucking faggot.


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Bro, just stop with the lies. People aren't stupid around here. You're gonna say you've never been to BOP but that's where Big D and Grynch are at. You're full of monkey shit you fuck face. Reverse scammer trying to get some free shit. If you're not stupid, you'd know there are ways to prove you get ripped off and you haven't been able to do that. Fucking faggot.



I don't care about free shit....so stop right there.  I've never been to BOP and have no idea about it.  I found Grynch on here and he told me that he was a rep.  I never asked who for.  He was getting good reviews and I bought.  I received the first order.  Ordered the 2nd time and nothing.  He now lays the blame on big d.  If big d never received the money from Grynch, I can't blame him for not responding.  This is the truth.  You say that people aren't stupid around here.....well I beg to differ, I'm in an e argument with a fucking moron.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 3, 2012)

Send all your money to me. I will make this right. Kthx.


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2012)

I got screwed by Grynch too, that fucker promised me that my ribbed condoms I ordered would have spermicidal lube. He sent me non-ribbed in magnum size, what the fuck?


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

I get this from secdrl.....


You mad, bro? You're gonna have to do better than those weak ass negs. I blasted you for -135,000 and you hit me for -780.  You're on my radar now, hope you enjoy the redzone, faggot. 						

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You think I give a fuck about being negged....I don't care about free shit.....I don't care about anything but the fucking truth.  I got scammed by your little fuck buddy and you're pissed.  Fuck off dipshit.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got screwed by Grynch too, that fucker promised me that my ribbed condoms I ordered would have spermicidal lube. He sent me non-ribbed in magnum size, what the fuck?




Lube - Superbad[HD] - YouTube


----------



## independent (Apr 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Lube - Superbad[HD] - YouTube



Redbox tonight!


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Redbox tonight!



Lol


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> I get this from secdrl.....
> 
> 
> You mad, bro? You're gonna have to do better than those weak ass negs. I blasted you for -135,000 and you hit me for -780.  You're on my radar now, hope you enjoy the redzone, faggot.
> ...



Shut duh fuck up you whiney bitch. I don't wanna have to slap you in the face with mah cawk.

*oh, and that nigga benj needs to come at me.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Could take the baby out and use her for sympathy if needed. LOL





I don't feel so bad anymore that my kids call everyone that looks like a grandma and grandpa just that, and get a $1 each out of it!  Damn kids!  LOL!


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> I get this from secdrl.....
> 
> 
> You mad, bro? You're gonna have to do better than those weak ass negs. I blasted you for -135,000 and you hit me for -780.  You're on my radar now, hope you enjoy the redzone, faggot.
> ...



It's how that faggot rolls.   Brush it off.  He just don't like it when someone makes fun of his faggot butt buddies online.   Must suck nigger cock to not have any real friends.    Look at it this way, he stooped to a Christian online dating website cause nobody likes him.  Gotta be a rough, lonely life.   Fuck that faggot.


----------



## BigKevKris (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey SECDRL....guess who isnt the same as LITTLEKEV you fucking douche bag..... Sorry your boy fucked everyone over and your too busy with his nuts in your mouth....fucking scammer


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Send all your money to me. I will make this right. Kthx.


bump for wanting to help my friends....


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bump for wanting to help my friends....



Do you have a list? cause the only way someone will send you money is if you are a random guy giving out lists.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It's how that faggot rolls.   Brush it off.  He just don't like it when someone makes fun of his faggot butt buddies online.   Must suck nigger cock to not have any real friends.    Look at it this way, he stooped to a Christian online dating website cause nobody likes him.  Gotta be a rough, lonely life.   Fuck that faggot.




Your cholesterol level must be interfering with your ability to piece together facts. I don't know nothin' about this so called 'dating site.' Put down your snickers, and post up proof, fat boy.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 3, 2012)

Test E $40
Tren E $45
Dbol $50
Whale Sperm(legit with lab tests) $12.50
pm for order instructions.

Vagina pics can be used as payment, though cock pics are preferred and may get you your products quicker...or slower.


----------



## BigKevKris (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats really funny is when people post proof and you continue to back up your boyfriend.....are you the top or bottom in the relationship? Fuck boy


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 3, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Whats really funny is when people post proof and you continue to back up your boyfriend.....are you the top or bottom in the relationship? Fuck boy



He is clearly the catcher.   All emotional and shit just like a whinny bitch.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Whats really funny is when people post proof and you continue to back up your boyfriend.....are you the top or bottom in the relationship? Fuck boy



The ink from those titty tattoos must be impeding the blood flow to your brain, big man. You didn't post shit. I don't know grynch at all, but he's always been straight up with me. The thread.was started calling him a thief. Prove he stole your loot, nigga.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Test E $40
> Tren E $45
> Dbol $50
> Whale Sperm(legit with lab tests) $12.50
> ...



can the whale sperm be mixed with the tren e/test e? I would like a blend. cock pics will be sent at once. do you like black or white?


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He is clearly the catcher.   All emotional and shit just like a whinny bitch.



Don't act like you haven't had random brown cawks balls deep in your cinnamon ring that's been re-sleeved more than a handful of times,


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Don't act like you haven't had random brown cawks balls deep in your cinnamon ring that's been re-sleeved more than a handful of times,



You gay guys are so good with sexual euphemisms.   Clearly my homo lingo cannot compete with such an experienced queen like yourself.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> can the whale sperm be mixed with the tren e/test e? I would like a blend. cock pics will be sent at once. do you like black or white?


The whale sperm actually needs to be delivered intra-penile for maximum absorption. Intra-anally will work, but intra-penile is preferred. I tried oral ingestion, but the consistency wasn't to my liking.

Regarding cock pics. I'm not picky...I'm not picky.


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey secdrl......here you go you fucking cock sucker.  Here's your fucking proof.



----- Forwarded message from grynch888@hushmail.com -----
this is the person you need to take it up with:
bdpharma@securenym.net. I will notify the board reps to what is
happening and see what they can do about it. I got so many of you
good people pissed about this hgh thing. And it seems like big d is
doing nothing about it. I will email you back shortly to see what
the board reps say. sorry about this again.
I will have my own line of goods coming out in the near future and
it will all be us domestic. no more of this bullshit waiting and
i'm tired of being other sponsors reps when I can provide better
services myself. I wish he would just refund the $$ insted. I cc'd
you each time I fowarded your messages and nothing is being done.
ENOUGH of the bullshit.

On Fri, 23 Mar 2012 10:29:01 -0400 cxxxxx@hushmail.com wrote:
>What's deal bro? Is the growth gonna come or do need to order
>something else in place of it? Trying to get all these people off
>my back.
>
>On Wed, 21 Mar 2012 09:15:30 -0500 grynch888@hushmail.com wrote:
>>fyi
>>
>>----- Forwarded message from cxxxxxx@hushmail.com -----
>>Hey bro if the growth don't show up soon I'm gonna have to order
>>something else in place of it,
>>On Tue, 06 Mar 2012 07:21:40 -0500 grynch888@hushmail.com wrote:
>>>FYI
>>>
>>>----- Forwarded message from bdpharma@securenym.net -----
>>>On Mon, March 5, 2012 11:15 am, grynch888@hushmail.com wrote:
>>>> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
>>>> Hash: SHA1
>>>>
>>>>
>>>> lol. Sorry boss. Here you go. This was the HGH order from a
>>>while
>>>back.
>>>>
>>>> its still not in? That's not right. Plz send me shipping info
>>>and
>>>I'll
>>>forward it to my ppl, thx hommy
>>>> - ----- Forwarded message from cxxxxxxx@hushmail.com -----
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>> Hey man, still nothing, jus seein wat the deal was???
>>>> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
>>>> Charset: UTF8
>>>> Version: Hush 3.0
>>>> Note: This signature can be verified at
>>>https://www.hushtools.com/verify
>>>>


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> Never even been to BOP....don't even know what it is.  Stop covering for him.  You are the fucking liar.




So what forum did you use?


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> So what forum did you use?




This one only......dude, I post proof and you fucking neg me.  That's fucked up.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> This one only......dude, I post proof and you fucking neg me.  That's fucked up.



That's not out of the question.   I have gotten PM's of people trying to sell gear.   I forward them to Prince or Heavy though.


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's not out of the question.   I have gotten PM's of people trying to sell gear.   I forward them to Prince or Heavy though.





He was advertising on buy,sale,trade.....and checked his transaction feedback....everything seemed gtg.  Sent him a message...then he emailed me a list. It seems these dense fucks can't understand it.  I don't give a shit anymore....just trying to help others out.  I've counted all that jack as gone.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> This one only......dude, I post proof and you fucking neg me.  That's fucked up.



lol... Why would you think it was a good idea to buy gear from someone advertising though Buy, Sell, Trade? There is most likely a reason, either he's a Jew and doesn't want to pay sponsor fees, or he's not legit. Im not to clear on it but i think its actually against forum rules to advertise like that, I saw BigD banned for that here before he went to BOP.

There is no accountability when you make a transaction like that, please think before you make another noob mistake.


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude.  I know I fucked up.  But that doesn't stop the fact that I got scammed.  I've been called out on here as a gear scammer and shit.....I just wanted to let others know what happened to me.  I knew once I posted this there was no way in hell that I would ever receive my gear and maybe keep some others from getting scammed too.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's not out of the question. I have gotten PM's of people trying to sell gear. *I forward them to Prince or Heavy though*.



Snitchin' mutha fucka!! Of course people aren't supposed to advertise openly, but it's not up to you to be the George Zimmerman of IML. Stop being such a fuckin' bitch snitch and mind your own business. Faggot.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

How much did you lose? What did you order?


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> Dude. I know I fucked up. But that doesn't stop the fact that I got scammed. I've been called out on here as a gear scammer and shit.....I just wanted to let others know what happened to me. I knew once I posted this there was no way in hell that I would ever receive my gear and maybe keep some others from getting scammed too.




You need to email big D and tell him what your situation is. Grynch said that he didn't even know who you were/are. Your convo looked pretty legit, but I doubt that Big D is ignoring you, too.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 3, 2012)

This sucks for us reps who genuinely do care. It only takes a few to jack it up for everyone and ruin the opportunity for good reps to take care of guys. No rep should ever take a payment for a source. Just take all complaints, question, feedback, order issues any customer service related issue to the source for mitigation. Sorry you got ripped off and that goes for anyone burned by a rep!!!


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> How much did you lose? What did you order?




A lot! 4 growth kits and 4 bottles of test.


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Test E $40
> Tren E $45
> Dbol $50
> Whale Sperm(legit with lab tests) $12.50
> ...



Can I send just you a picture of my tip for payment? I dont feel like shaving.


----------



## rangermike (Apr 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You need to email big D and tell him what your situation is. Grynch said that he didn't even know who you were/are. Your convo looked pretty legit, but I doubt that Big D is ignoring you, too.




At this point, I would expect him to say that.  There was zero to gain from calling him out and I really thought hard about doing this.  Big D might not be ignoring me, but he has yet to respond....and that is a fact.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 3, 2012)

rangermike said:


> At this point, I would expect him to say that.  There was zero to gain from calling him out and I really thought hard about doing this.  Big D might not be ignoring me, but he has yet to respond....and that is a fact.




How long has it been since you sent big d an email?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## JCBourne (Apr 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yep, I don't trust a single  one.   All slime balls for sure.



Aw come on man, for reals? Everyone of them? I know quite a few that are really, really cool guys and have helped me out personally with no money involved (Such as diet, workout plans, life in general)


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Snitchin' mutha fucka!! Of course people aren't supposed to advertise openly, but it's not up to you to be the George Zimmerman of IML. Stop being such a fuckin' bitch snitch and mind your own business. Faggot.



You only feel this way because you're a scammer.   Maybe if you paid money to support this site you would see it differently you piece if shit faggot.

Then again, people who work at all women prisons aren't really bank, so I can see where you financially struggle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You only feel this way because you're a scammer.   Maybe if you paid money to support this site you would see it differently you piece if shit faggot.
> 
> Then again, people who work at all women prisons aren't really bank, so I can see where you financially struggle.




 ^^^^ so this is what an angry Jew looks like


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2012)

Does Gymrat still get his raws from raws?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Does Gymrat still get his raws from raws?



wasnt a Gymrat a reverse-scammer? Didnt he swindle WP?


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> wasnt a Gymrat a reverse-scammer? Didnt he swindle WP?



No se pero es posible...

Probably to start up his homebrew and push it through pm's here...


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> wasnt a Gymrat a reverse-scammer? Didnt he swindle WP?



Not sure about that one, but gymrat09091974 or something like that was constantly bragging up raws powders.  Then he got banned for pushing gear in the buy sell trade section.


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Not sure about that one, but gymrat09091974 or something like that was constantly bragging up raws powders.  Then he got banned for pushing gear in the buy sell trade section.



I wander what his birthday was?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2012)

I think April something


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I think April something



09091974?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 4, 2012)

Is grynch banned here too?


----------



## secdrl (Apr 4, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Is grynch banned here too?




I think he just had his "board rep" status revoked. Last I checked, he was still here.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You only feel this way because you're a scammer. Maybe if you paid money to support this site you would see it differently you piece if shit faggot.
> 
> Then again, people who work at all women prisons aren't really bank, so I can see where you financially struggle.



I think you've literally "clocked out," brotha! You're fuckin' losing it.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 4, 2012)

rangermike said:


> I've been bent over and prison raped by this fucker too.  He sent the first small order and made me feel all warm a cozy.....then sent the jack for 4 growth kits and 4 bottles of test......Poof!
> 
> He has passed the blame on big d pharma......told me to contact them directly and he was done with their ass......now neither one will respond.
> 
> Gonna stick with my old sources again.....this is my 2nd time scammed from only 3 tries on this board!  Done!!!!



I wouldnt give up on contacting the man himself, i did, and although i didnt get my whole order, i did get the tren i wanted today. I can't blame bigd for not sending my whole order, he didnt get any money. Props to bigd for helping me out.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 4, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Can I send just you a picture of my tip for payment? I dont feel like shaving.


All cock or no cock. This type of payment will get you blacklisted.


----------



## BigKevKris (Apr 7, 2012)

littlekev said:


> I wouldnt give up on contacting the man himself, i did, and although i didnt get my whole order, i did get the tren i wanted today. I can't blame bigd for not sending my whole order, he didnt get any money. Props to bigd for helping me out.


 I hope to get the same from Big D....my order was not big...and he didnt get my money...but his piece of shit scam artist rep did.....I'd litterally appreciate ANYTHING he could send me from my order.....


----------



## teezhay (Apr 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yep, I don't trust a single  one.   All slime balls for sure.



I'd hate new guys to see this, and think all reps are like that. We're all anonymous and some people will exploit that in taking advantage of others. But I've had some really great experiences with reps on this forum, including some good discounts and even a couple free vials of test prop from Parsifal's rep Yerg, to compensate for some errors with the order.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Not sure about that one, but *gymrat09091974* or something like that was constantly bragging up raws powders.  Then he got banned for pushing gear in the buy sell trade section.



lol, he's a sponsor on another forum under a different name now.


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> lol, he's a sponsor on another forum under a different name now.



2 other forums I know of and it doesn't look like he's doing to hot either.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats bigd right?


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Thats bigd right?



Yea


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm slow...


----------



## secdrl (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm jumping in late here, but Grynch isn't BigD. BigD is used to go by gymrat09091978 before he got the boot. I know he's over at BOP, don't know of any other sites, though.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I'm all caught up now.


----------

